# 5HT3 and fibro



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...0&dopt=Abstract this is an interesting study and while not conclusive is worth reading. They seem to be saying that IBS is a symptom of fibromyalgia?tom


----------



## william brown (Feb 22, 2001)

Tom-- that's an article well worth reading. Last week I had a "consult" with my Dr. Camilleri at Mayo, Rochester, and he told me that there are 22 specific "receptors" in the gut. Lotronex will only help one of those, so it depends on the makeup of each person's body. He talked about the substance "P", etc. That's why Glaxo is doing more studies on other antagonists. Two years ago Mayo took blood samples for a genetic study and has ispolated the IBS gene. Beyond that, they now know the specific DNA strand. Fortunately, my "strand" was long enough to show that lotronex would work. I don't know all of the details, and it is pretty esoteric stuff for me to understand. Bill


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

yeah, I think there is a lot to find out yet but I think that the whole idea of single drug for single disease is getting people focused in one-track thinking. The gut is going to turn out to be as complicated as the brain and many individuals may need something for a couple of different receptors?tom


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Very interesting article, Tom. Thanx for posting that one. The pain of fibromyalgia is, at times, almost unbearable. I have also found that as it has increased over the years, my IBS has also worsened. I have no scientific facts to back it up, but I know that there is a connection between the two... at least for me.


----------



## south1234 (Jul 1, 2000)

This was a very interesting abstract. For me, the IBS came first and I know without a doubt that the two are related in my case. When the IBS is dormant, the FMS is also dormant. When that well known pain is there in my abdomen, there is corresponding pain in other areas of my body, particularly my legs and chest. It feels like painful nodules, but my doc assures me it is ONLY fibro. The Effexor I take helps somewhat, so I think researchers are on the right track--at least I hope so!Blessings--South


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think there's some merit to thinking about all these disorders as related in that one can god dormant and you get another?tom


----------

